# Why the NBA sucks nowadays.



## Chris (Sep 27, 2007)

There's nobody even remotely close to this anymore:



Best passing ever.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm gonna take this as a joke and walk away. The nba is great. Sure there is not another larry legend running around but there are a lot of amazing players in the nba today.

also chris, if this is purly a celtic thing- 

you guys do have kevin garnett now days


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the NBA is starting to get over its post-Jordan funk. I'm starting to see guys who can hit a jumper and run an intelligent offense. It's not totally there yet, though. I think the thumping that the NBA "dream teams" have been getting from other nations' squads is a big help, not to mention the influx of European and South American players. Those are guys who got over the need to be the baddest schoolyard player.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2007)

The 1 on 1 isolation game trend was because of Jordan etc. The last few years the game has been much more up-tempo and pass-oriented. I think the game is in good shape right now.

Also, KG/Pierce/Allen > *


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 27, 2007)

That was insane...


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no single player in the NBA like Bird right now, but the league as a whole is doing fine.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 28, 2007)

There might not be a player that is as good as bird in that style of play- but there are trully great players in the nba. When it is all said and done some of these guys might go down as equals or better. Larry's game was so unique thats what made him so special. There aren't to many 6'10" pf's that can sink 3's. But when you look at guys like lebron,shaq, duncan, nash, wade, ect. it's hard to say that there is not competitve talent compared to bird. Although I feel the nba as a whole was a much tougher league to win in when bird was around. Today's nba is literally up for grabs. So it says a lot for bird to be the champion he was against the competition he faced.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 29, 2007)

I think the passing power comes from the short-shorts.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's NBA:

Step 1: Dunk.
Step 2: Gloat like an asshole.
Step 3: Repeat.

"Stars" today don't make everyone around them better like Bird, MJ and Jordan did. They're a bunch of showboats, and their own biggest fans.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 29, 2007)

I disagree. There are many players in the nba who make everyone around them better. Lebron James is a great example. The talent on the cavs way overachieved last season.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 30, 2007)

IDK if the Cavs are the best example for the argument because almost everyone else on the roster still sucks (compare Larry Hughes' performance last season to that of 04-05), but there are definitely players out there who make everyone else better. Can't think of any right now though (after every season I forget everything I know about the NBA).


----------

